# Fast DVD



## jd83 (Oct 12, 2011)

I run OS9.22 and OSX 4.11 on dual 1.25MHz MDD.

I have just fitted a new fast DVD that says it needs ATA66 to operate at full speed, so plugged both opticals into this bus instead of ATA33.

System profiler and Toast picks them up fine, Toast can open and close, and discs mount.

However MDD obviously expects them to be in 33MHz.
1. Icon in top screen bar in OSX is not picking them up to open trays
2. I suspect the Open Firmware "eject CD" command is not working, but I have not tried it.
3. I have not tried features in 9.22.
What do I patch to make Icon in top screen work?  Are NVRAM and BootX patches needed as well.

Thanks

john


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 13, 2011)

There are some external drives that the system - OS 10 and OS 9 that are not recognized by the system and there is nothing you can install to force the OS to see it. Except for Toast. You need to use Toast to open and close the tray. Once a disk is in, you can eject and open the tray buy dragging the disk icon to the trash.


----------



## jd83 (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe I should have added in the original post that that ATA33, ATA66 and ATA100 are all MDD motherboard connectors for internal items, but I thought that was a given.

Although what you say Cheryl is doubtless correct, and an example of the same sort of thing, it does not address the thread post.

John.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 13, 2011)

Does the eject work on both drives when you try using the ATA33 bus, rather than the ATA66 bus?
Do you have 2 of those 'fast' drives, or just one?
You said you connected both drives to the ATA66
Does the eject work on both if you have the slower one on the normal ATA33 bus (the "expected" connection), and the new burner, by itself on the ATA66 bus.
Another tip to try is:
If you are going to have BOTH burners on one bus, make sure that you try moving the drive jumpers, so that the drives are properly connected as slave & master, and NOT using cable select.


----------



## jd83 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dear DeltaMac,
Let me try and answer your questions.  
One needs to be more precise.  As far as I know eject by control clicking on the mounted icon or by dragging the icon to the trash is working on both drives on both buses.  What is not working is opening an empty drive from the icon in the top bar of the screen.  Maybe this could also be used to open the tray on a mounted drive but I don't tend to use it like that.  The drives do not show up as drop-down options when one clicks on the icon.
As I said, System Profiler picks the drives up just fine, in fact as Pioneer DVD-RW DVT-118L and LITE-ON LTR-52327S.  I don't have the data sheet for the latter to hand, but the former is the new one and it recommends 80-wire cable to Ultra DMA mode 4 66.6MBytes/sec.
The MDD supports cable select and the drives both work fine, so why would one want to use master and slave?  What is the meaning of your word "properly"?  
Can I try and get back to the point of my post as far as OSX is concerned , namely how to make the screen top menu bar icon look for opticals on the 66 as well as the 33Mhz IDE bus?


----------



## jd83 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I have almost sorted my problem in OSX.

1. Throw Apple eject icon out of menubar with command drag.  It seems to only know about the 33MByte IDE bus.

2. Type drutil list into terminal to get a warm feeling.  This returns:-
   Vendor   Product           Rev   Bus       SupportLevel
1  PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-118L  1.03  ATAPI     Unsupported
2  LITE-ON  LTR-52327S        QS03  ATAPI     Apple Supported

3. drutil tray open or drutil tray close has the desired effect but there seems to be a UNIX parsing/documentation error as putting "1" or "2" identifiers into the command still opens both trays, although it seems to alter the order in which this happens!


----------



## jd83 (Oct 14, 2011)

drutil -drive x tray open where X =1 or 2 works just the one drive.

Silly question:  Why didn't someone post this in reply yesterday???


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 14, 2011)

Silly answer: One can't go back in time and post yesterday! (AFAIK  )
But, sounds like you have it worked out!

Do you really think there is a noticeable speed advantage by using the faster bus?
The other variables that affect burn performance (such as media being used, and type of burn) would often negate that 'edge', I would think.

Another choice is to open the tray by pressing the eject button on the front of the drive - but that involves opening the cover door to do that... I mention that, because you would be preparing to put a disk in the drive anyway, so you would be right there.
It just seems a bit simpler than issuing a soft command to open the tray, eh?


----------

